# Has anyone took out the fridge from unit?



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Hymer B544 2005 (Import)
I need to remove the fridge from it's housing in order to bolt an Lcd mount to the wall indicated, due to the weight scews would not be ideal. I have seen the screws holding the fridge in, what I need to know is are the wires/gas pipe long enough to allow it to be pulled out enough or do you have to disconnect in location?










TIA

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Bump,
Can anyone help?

TIA


Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi steve

Got to give you full marks for bravery, lesser mortals might be scared of drilling holes in their shiny new van. :lol: 

Why not save yourself a lot of trouble and use some cavity toggle fixings, you know, the steel ones with toggles that spring out behind the surface you've drilled? Nice & strong & would save you taking the fridge out?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Very brave aren't you Steve :x 

Does Jan know what you are up to :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Should you need partially to remove the fridge, yes the wires should have enough slack and the gas pipe is coiled for the same reason.

Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ken,
Yes i have thought about them, the problem is the clearance the other side is unknown to a degree. This is the metod I will use if no joy with removing fridge.
Tricia,
Shhh
Dave,
As you say should, I ideally need yes it will.

Thanks guys & girls

Steve


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

If you are going to remove the fridge you will need to dissconnect the Gas and Electrical supplies 12 and 240 volt, It depends on how yours has been fitted but on most newer Swift models they use a sticky foam sealing strip which will (in most cases) need to be replaced before you re-install, and if you haven't found the fixings yet they are normally behind the plastic covers which can be found when you open the door and there could be 2 or 3 down each side.

Hope that helps ?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Steve, what about glueing and screwing a small peice of furniture board, (8" x 4") to the side wall, then fixing the vogel mount to it?

Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave,
Thanks mate for another option, the problem is getting a 100% match of the wood. As Ken suggested is another option but not much clearance between wood and fridge.
If I could get an answer that the gas and electric cables are long enough it is no problem to remove fridge enough to use bolts.

Steve


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi steve

If you take out the draw beneath the fridge you should be able to find all the connections.
Hope this helps
Roy


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve
Firstly have you taken off the external vents and looked inside to see if you can access the pipe and wiring? On our Hymer S660 I seem to remember that all the connections were down at the bottom of the fridge, accessible from the lower external vent, with another wire connected to the top volume control :lol: knob at the top. With the fridge partially removed and propped on top of something substantial (workmate and chocks to get the right height??) you can the release the top connector, and the fridge is then free to come out onto the aforementioned workmate.
This was how our old Hymer was fitted, I do not know if it is the same or similar for such a new one as yours. PLEASE do remember to test the gas fitting for leaks once you reconnect it up mate.......
If you fancy doing this in a field just let me know and I will get the posse organised.....But don't tell Jan :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Good luck Steve

Keith


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

I'm no Hymer owner so you will have to bare with me, this suggestion is only from a Self Build point of view.
When you gain access to the fridge aperture how about using the captive nut type of fixing that has spikes to locate in the wooden panel. That way your clearance problems will be at a minimum and you will be able to remove and replace the mounting bracket without having to take the fridge out again. In the extreme all that should show on removal of the bracket will be the holes which should be fill able with plastic plugs which will be unobtrusive.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi thanks
Roy, Keith, Rod,
Some good ideas I will take on board. Ideally I do not want to disconnect gas as this will void warranty. Also with the new regs, even though I did gas joints for erm too long, I could even do copper to lead joints. New regs come in, I stopped doing it. :wink: On my old van the pipes/wires were long enough these day's it is save money,save money. As said I should be able to get around it some way.
Thank's again guy's

Keith, I would love to have a field for a weekend meet mate, sadly as you know it is in storage with access only whilst light and due to work duties and the time I get home on a Friday., It is hard to get away for a whole weekend.
Thanks for offer though mate. By the way did you get the email about amount?

Steve


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve,

I have once removed the fridge together with an Electrolux service engineer because it had to be repaired. Don't know if that is true in your van, but in mine the electric cables had sufficient slack so that we could pull out the fridge (after loosening the 4 screws which fasten the fridge to the side walls) completely before disconnecting them. 

The gas pipe however had to be disconnected before, that was done through the outside vents. 

Refitting the fridge was also no big issue, but you need somebody helping with the cables from outside (again through the vents), otherwise they might get squeezed while you push in the fridge.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Gerhard,
As I thought the pipes have to be removed, warranty void and must be completed by a qualified gas fitter.
Plan 2..... maybe the other side of the Hymer?

Thanks to all

Steve


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Why is the warranty void??

All you need to do is have the reassembled system checked by a CORGI registered gas fitter and confirmed in writing surely. 

These companies will tell you the warranty is void if you don't spend money with them but I think they are pulling your leg. (Emptying your wallet!) Ask a legal eagle.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Rod, I should have put more info. I have/was done/doing gas joints for over 20yrs but had to stop when they brought out the newish regs. I would then have to have joint checked? I am not sure on this reply but some one may correct me. I know I can do electrical work to a degree and have that checked but did not know that applied to gas as well?
I was looking at the worst case scenario with warranty work.

Steve


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Morning Steve,

Surely ( please don't call me Surely :lol: ) the regs requiring that only Corgi registered fitters do the work don't apply to LPG systems in MH's

If this is not the case I could be in trouble 

Edit; if MH's are hired out then installation comes under gas regs, some info on this site;(still can't do the tiny url stuff )

http://www.lpga.co.uk/products August 2006.htm


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Surely, Strange name :lol: 
I am not 100% and would expect someone may tell us but I do believe you cannot do it yourself? I used to do copper to lead joints which a lot would not be trained to do.
I have also been doing electrical work for 20yrs and now have to have that work checked as well. 8O 8O Such is life......

Steve


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

SandJ said:


> I am not 100% and would expect someone may tell us but I do believe you cannot do it yourself?
> Steve


Sometimes I miss GT :wink:

I felt sure it was on this forum that I read that LPG systems on MH's & caravans (habitation side not propulsion) were not included in the blanket ban on DIY, but maybe it wasn't 

Like you I am miffed about the ban on electrical work, I rewired my cottage and am now expected to get any future work checked :roll:


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Goodevening, I have the same year and model of Hymer and have just fitted a 15 in LCD with a drop down bracket fitted the sky system in the tv cupboard above the drop down bracket is fitted under the tv cupboard works very well as the bracket swivels to allow vision from all parts of the seating area no need to take the fridge out, if you send a personnel message I will send you my phone number to discuss if that helps.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

I would not consider toggle bolts into an unknown area a good idea. Better to see where your going.

To digress slightly, regarding the changes in the ability to carry out electrical work I have followed this in trade magazines/forums for some time. "Electricians" were winging that they had to spend all this money on test equipment and also to sit exams. If they did not have test equipment how did they no the installation they were working on, or there own works were safe?

I had the test equipment and at 60 sat the exams


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Goldwinger,
I looked at the drop down swivel and decided (Jan decided, If she or I was cooking etc we would not be able to see it) I even thought of putting that on the opposite side. If i have to extend the wires under the floor I might as well use the normal swivel. 
Thanks again for the help.

Short circuit, no qualms about introducing new regs, but for men like me that have other work to complete and have been doing the work for years. If I had to sit an exam for every trade I did work on then?
I delve into, plumbing, building, drains, roofs, warehouse racking, shop fitting, training, flt, etc, etc. 
I think you know what I mean


Steve


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

SandJ

I did not intend to highjack this topic but it appears to have ended 

With reference to your comment "I think you know what I mean" I feel I must respond.

Gas and electricity kill which is why we have regulations to ensure they are properly handled. The regulation have not changed but the legislation has change to try to eliminate the "bodgers and dodgers". You may well have spent 20 odd years doing what you think is right but you have no measure of your competence. The qualification now required are a measure of competence.

Im afraid whist experience is very valuable it would not hold up in front of a judge as a measure of competence.


----------

